# P0171 Fuel system Lean



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Your problem is the PCV valve thats molded into the valve cover. But you need to have the dealer check for the orange check valve in the intake as well. 

More than likely you'll be getting a valve cover and a completely new intake under warranty. Search PCV Intake Repair.. The tread was started by XTremeRevolution. If I find it I'll post it below. Make sure they check the intake, and don't just do the valve cover. The issue will come back.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Your problem is the PCV valve thats molded into the valve cover. But you need to have the dealer check for the orange check valve in the intake as well. 

More than likely you'll be getting a valve cover and a completely new intake under warranty. Search PCV Intake Repair.. The tread was started by XTremeRevolution. If I find it I'll post it below. Make sure they check the intake, and don't just do the valve cover. The issue will come back

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## StormShepherd (Jan 29, 2017)

carbon02 said:


> Your problem is the PCV valve thats molded into the valve cover. But you need to have the dealer check for the orange check valve in the intake as well.
> 
> More than likely you'll be getting a valve cover and a completely new intake under warranty. Search PCV Intake Repair.. The tread was started by XTremeRevolution. If I find it I'll post it below. Make sure they check the intake, and don't just do the valve cover. The issue will come back
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


I am aware of the PCV issue, I'm actually fairly certain that's not my issue, because my engine isn't short on power, and I put my thumb over the port on the valve cover, and it didn't seem to lose that vacuum leak sound. That said, it's still extremely irritating, because I have only owned this car a month, and the intake manifold on this car was changed 30,000 miles ago, about a year ago.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

StormShepherd said:


> I am aware of the PCV issue, I'm actually fairly certain that's not my issue, because my engine isn't short on power, and I put my thumb over the port on the valve cover, and it didn't seem to lose that vacuum leak sound. That said, it's still extremely irritating, because I have only owned this car a month, and the intake manifold on this car was changed 30,000 miles ago, about a year ago.


You aren't addressing the issue with the intake manifold. Have you investigated that yet? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

With a long term fuel trim of 32% you have an air leak somewhere. If it's not the valve cover, you're going to have to check the other hoses that connect to the intake or the intake manifold gasket itself. It's getting unmetered air. Check the air intake as well if especially if you have an aftermarket intake.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> With a long term fuel trim of 32% you have an air leak somewhere. If it's not the valve cover, you're going to have to check the other hoses that connect to the intake or the intake manifold gasket itself. It's getting unmetered air. Check the air intake as well if especially if you have an aftermarket intake.


I agree with the above. Check the corrugated hose going from the intake manifold to the turbo inlet, as well as all connections around the intake manifold.


----------



## Ranscapture (Jun 20, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> But you need to have the dealer check for the orange check valve in the intake as well.


Hi, can you tell me more about this. I have the same trouble code. The sound isn’t coming from the pcv valve and I checked the purge valve. My sound is coming from inside around the intake. It’s not sustained, it’s like 7 seconds then a short hiss that vibrates the surrounding area. Sounds kinda like a horn type vibration. Releases pressure every 7ish seconds.


----------

